# Used potting soil being 'toxic'?



## The Poet (Dec 23, 2015)

Fellow enthusiasts,


     I have pretty much confirmed that all potting soil,
 specifically 'Empire Builder' becomes toxic after 2-3 crops and should be replaced. 

   A new batch of soil and the first crop was fine as was the second but after drying the soil, 
{spread out in the sun} picking roots out of it and storing it inside... 
the plants almost died! 
They were not growing and getting worse every day. 
Weak, off colored and it could have only due to the old soil. 
'I listen to my plant's and they told me:
 'they didn't like that 'year old' soil.'

   In gardening outside ones dirt is sacred. 
One can add manure from the horses, the chickens, leaves in season and rotten hay. 
The garden will flourish and after tilling the garden over it will be a good fertile garden with no problems as to fertility. 

   Inside however it is different...

   Even though one begins with organic soil and uses organic non-synthetic fertilizer during the whole crop... Doesn't over water or over fertilize...
the soil becomes toxic and the plants won't grow in it! 
Weird huh?
It's not due to build up of mineral or fertilizer salts, it's organic.

   I asked the owner of the grow store about this phenomenon and he said it was true! 
And I don't believe he is just trying to sell me more soil because I've seen the effect of old soil now and am against it.

   Two crops from now on and then throw the old soil out in the garden.
It'll be fine out there and I can replace my old 'used soil' with more new Empire Builder.
    It does make a difference after all.


                                     Thank you...


                                             The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## The Poet (Dec 23, 2015)

A question...


   Now that my plants are in new soil they are recovering at least most of them are...
 the plants seem still to be recovering from some toxic shock and I wonder if they will ever recover?

   Does a plant remember how to grow, to recover...
 after a bad spell of toxicity?


                                Thank you...


                                      The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

I wonder how that happens. I have never heard of it. just the opposite.. I believe you but it is very weird.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2015)

If you washed the soil well to remove any salt buildup then it was most likely some pathogens that got into the soil. Either bad bacteria or bad fungus and it attacked the new kids. I had this happen one time with some coco that I had. I moved the plants to the new coco and they recovered.

It depends on how bad the plants are when you switch them out of the toxic soil as to if and how long it takes for them to recover.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 24, 2015)

I use and re-amend soil for far more than a year and have never had the problems you mentioned.  I do not believe that time alone can make soil "toxic".  Like hush, I think that you must have had some kind of bacteria or fungus.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2015)

Been using the same soil for years. I have even used the same soil in the same grow container without removing the soil from said pot. I just add compost and amendments to the old soil. When I "no-till" I just spike the old soil while still in the grow container.


----------



## The Poet (Dec 27, 2015)

Plants are recovering after being transplanted into new soil. A pathogen of some sort got in my dirt and I have no idea what it was or where it came from. As you guys pointed out it was not the dirt itself but what ever it was, was 'in the dirt' so the dirt had to go. 
   All recovering and everything is good. 


                                        poet...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2015)

A good spraying of AEM may have taken care of the pathogen.


----------

